# openSUSE sur iMac



## Le caméléon romand (17 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'envisage d'installer une openSUSE 12.1 KDE 64 bits en dual boot avec MacOS 10.6.8 sur mon iMac Intel (2006 - Core 2 Duo 2 Ghz - 2.5 Go RAM). J'ai l'habitude d'openSUSE sur PC standard mais je n'ai jamais installé de Linux sur un Mac. Y a-t-il des manipulations spéciales à faire (partitionnement - chargeur d'amorçage) ou cela s'installe comme sur un PC conventionnel ? Faut-il utiliser BootCamp ? Le LiveCD fonctionne parfaitement, j'ai démarré dessus sans aucun souci, mais je ne veux pas installer sans être sûr qu'il n'y aura pas de problèmes... 

Merci de votre aide...


----------



## ntx (17 Février 2012)

Et si tu utilisais une machine virtuelle plutôt que de tout péter sur ton DD


----------

